# Riding the canter in half seat



## Passion4Horses (Aug 25, 2011)

Officially started lessons again today after a 3 month break... Woohoo! I'm feling the burn... 
Anyways, I have never really gotten how to sit the canter the right way, every time I try to sit it I bounce and feel out of control. Today I tried riding I half seat where I am not quite in 2 point, but not sitting it either. It was soooo much easier to ride the canter and keep control. So my question is, is it okay to use half seat the whole time? I am jumping cross rails right now but this summer I will probably be doing some small hunter courses.
Thanks!


----------



## 94broncoxlt (Mar 31, 2012)

Noo! It will become a really bad habit. I rode a lunatic for a few years and I got this bad habit because he was so much more quiet when I was off his back. He was an exceptional horse however. Also, it won't look right in the show ring. I love riding in a half seat, I feel I have such a soft connection with my horse, but that is probably from the four years I rode the lunatic(I call him that very endearingly). You need this for the approach to a jump and the canter. Don't feel bad - my TWO dressage lessons from my old boss I was almost physically and mentally incapable of SITTING in the seat during canter like they do!!


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Riding in a safe place (round pen or small arena) with no stirrups for a while should really help. It helps you to gain a good seat without depending on your stirrups to keep you on your horse.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I would not start jumping until you are solid at the canter to be honest. You need the seat and leg to be competent enough to jump.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> I would not start jumping until you are solid at the canter to be honest. You need the seat and leg to be competent enough to jump.


 
This 100%.

You need to keep practising over, and over and over. One day it'll just click, but I'd suggest getting flatwork lessons.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I agree with all of the above.

If you can't ride a canter on a balanced, three point seat, you are at a much higher risk of being unseated if your horse stumbles, refuses, shies, or runs out on approach to a jump.

Not a good place to be in.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

OP, spending more time in 2 point at the walk and trot will help your leg at the canter. I wouldn't continue in 2 point at the canter because you have to be able to sit it as you are safer and that's how you drive them forward (seat, then leg)

Also you're much less stable without your seat bones on the horse. Did you know you can stay on a horse without arms or legs? Now if your seat bones aren't on the horse, how are you going to stay on if things get hairy?

Please be safe! Lunge line lessons at the canter will help you lots.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes, it is absolutely all right to use half seat at your stage of riding.

Many hunt seat/forward seat riders do not learn to ride the canter in a full, following seat until much later in their riding educations.

In the 70s and 80s, sitting the canter in a full seat was not taught to hunt seat riders at all, and was actually discouraged.

At some point you may want to log the time on a lunge line and master that skill and add it to your repetoire, as it's a good thing to have in your bag of tricks, but you're fine for now.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Hunt seat equitation values a really "quiet and pretty" ride. As a result, they will often adopt a shallower seat at canter. A straight and still back is much more attractive than a deeper "busier" seat. You will see this shallower seat in almost all hunt seat classes.

Dressage riders will have the deeper seat at the canter. To do this you must have an extremely soft (and strong) set of abdominal muscles. They must be able to move forward and backward with every movement of the horse at the canter, absorbing all of the up and down of the movement. If your back is stiff, at all, you will be unable to move enough to absorb this movement. You also have to be in a more upright position to unlock the seats ability to move forward. this forward movement will be somewhat blocked in the more forward hunt seat position.


At 5:57 you can see the movement necessary to sit the canter


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Allison Finch said:


> Hunt seat equitation values a really "quiet and pretty" ride. As a result, they will often adopt a shallower seat at canter. A straight and still back is much more attractive than a deeper "busier" seat. You will see this shallower seat in almost all hunt seat classes.
> 
> Dressage riders will have the deeper seat at the canter. To do this you must have an extremely soft (and strong) set of abdominal muscles. They must be able to move forward and backward with every movement of the horse at the canter, absorbing all of the up and down of the movement. If your back is stiff, at all, you will be unable to move enough to absorb this movement. You also have to be in a more upright position to unlock the seats ability to move forward. this forward movement will be somewhat blocked in the more forward hunt seat position.
> 
> ...


I want one of those Equicizers!!!!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Riding the canter correctly and well in a full seat is difficult, and many more riders do it badly than do it well. As Allison stated above, it requires a degree of abdominal fitness, as well as correct position, relaxation and a good understanding of gait mechanics and how the horse's back moves. That's out of reach for a lot of recreational riders. I would much rather see an elementary or intermediate rider cantering in half seat, allowing the horse to move freely, than someone attempting and failing a full following seat and punishing the horse's back in the process. 

There is nothing inherently insecure about riding the canter in half-seat or two point as long as the rider is in balance.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you are bouncing at the canter you have tension from your heels to your lower back. When you can relax them, all the joints, the bounce will disappear. Riders often wind up riding almost on the cantle instead of the deepest part of the seat. If you ride bareback, not stirrupless in a saddle, you will quickly learn that the best way to stay on is thro balance and relaxation.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

IME, learning to ride the canter in a full seat was not all that difficult. And easier than doing it in a half seat.

Now I am comfortable doing either, but I prefer a full seat under most conditions. I will pick one or the other depending on the horse's speed, the footing, and how I am doing suppleness-wise at a particular moment.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

mildot said:


> IME, learning to ride the canter in a full seat was not all that difficult. *And easier than doing it in a half seat.*
> 
> .


Then may I say you are one in a million (or more)?



I disagree that cantering in half seat is less stable, if done correctly. If you are grasping with your knee, your lower leg will disengage and usually slip back. THEN, your upper body will be unstable and topple forward. If you keep your lower leg at the girth and the weight in your stirrups, you will be *extremely stable*. That is why we adopt this position on XC and jumping even when the gallop speed is not requiring it.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I found it easier to keep my balance with my butt following the saddle and an upright torso than trying to find the perfect balance with my seat off (or nearly off) the saddle.

Maybe because the bulk (90%) of my riding instruction has been with a dressage trainer and in dressage saddles?

I only became comfortable cantering in a half seat and two point after heading out of the arena and riding fast out in the trails on the property. I kinda figured it out by trial and error.

Strange, but that's how it went with me and why I put the IME at the beginning.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

> Maybe because the bulk (90%) of my riding instruction has been with a dressage trainer and in dressage saddles?


Exactly. In fact, if that's the case, why are you posting advice in jumping and forward seat threads? Dressage experience isn't always applicable to forward seat or hunt seat riding.

Also consider that riding to fences in a full seat means that you have to be able to accurately judge your take off, and be prepared to fold into two point at the correct moment. Another advanced skill. 

Riding to your fences in two point *greatly* reduces the liklihood that the rider will misjudge, jump ahead or get left behind. You have to log a certain amount of mileage riding fences to gain the confidence and experience to be able to judge distance and develop timing, riding to fences in two point is the way most people gain sufficient experience to do so safely.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

maura said:


> In fact, if that's the case, why are you posting advice in jumping and forward seat threads?.


I thought this was a thread about cantering in the general english riding section.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

> is it okay to use half seat the whole time? I am jumping cross rails right now but this summer I will probably be doing some small hunter courses


and 



> If you can't ride a canter on a balanced, three point seat, you are at a much higher risk of being unseated if your horse stumbles, refuses, shies, or runs out *on approach to a jump*.


 (emphasis mine)

I think most people reading this would take it to mean you have had a great deal experience about riding defensively on the approach to fences, and that informed this opinion.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> I disagree that cantering in half seat is less stable, if done correctly. If you are grasping with your knee, your lower leg will disengage and usually slip back. THEN, your upper body will be unstable and topple forward. If you keep your lower leg at the girth and the weight in your stirrups, you will be *extremely stable*. That is why we adopt this position on XC and jumping even when the gallop speed is not requiring it.


I agree with you.. I didn't mean to make that assumption. I suggested they ride more in 2-point at walk and trot to strengthen their legs at the canter, so that they are more secure. 

Though I did assume a few things about the OP.. my bad.


----------



## Passion4Horses (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I will still try to get the rhythm down of sitting the canter, but right now I am most comfortable in half seat. 
Also, has anyone seen this video? I tried to do this movement but I dont think I was doing it right.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Passion4Horses said:


> Thanks for the replies! I will still try to get the rhythm down of sitting the canter, but right now I am most comfortable in half seat.
> Also, has anyone seen this video? I tried to do this movement but I dont think I was doing it right. YouTube - www.enlightenedequitation.com. Equisimulator. canter


I'm not sure OP.. I suppose just keep practicing on and off saddle. Do you have one of those exercise balls? Maybe you can practice this motion on there? Maybe think of it more as an upward (lightening of the seat) that a driving (push my hips forward) ? 

It's kind of like the same thing with a posting trot, you let the horse's impulsion lift you up, and gravity brings you down. It'll be much easier on the lunge line too.

Best of luck


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

If a horse prefers the lighter seat, is it okay to then transition into riding mostly in that?

I've always ridden in a full seat...I have a tendency to sit too deep, in fact (probably stemming from the fact that I spent 1/2 of my first year of riding doing no stirrups flat lessons, just cantering around). However, I've recently started riding a new horse. She seems much happier when I ride her in more of a half seat-ish thing (not really sure what to call it...it's not a full seat, but I don't think it's a true half seat)? I can ride in a full seat and still do about half the time when I'm hacking other horses (I'm finding that I kind of prefer the half seat when I'm riding the bouncy horses...much easier on my hips) I still feel quite balanced up there and do sink into the saddle during turns and when she acts up, but is it BAD if I switch to riding her in this lighter seat 90% of the time?


----------



## 94broncoxlt (Mar 31, 2012)

Junior, I would think that'd depend on the riding you want. For eq, probably not, but for function and lessons with the mare I don't see a problem, so long as your leg stays and you aren't falling forward. Your eye stays up despite being out of the saddle and your hands are as stable as ever. Kind of like going from crest release to auto - you need to have a stable leg and balance to keep your upper body adjustable, you can't rely on his neck or face if you are going to ride this way. Its a change of posture that you leg will have to stay still for, and your arms/reins adjust to be slightly closer to the mouth. What does your trainer say? That's what is most important, because she's the one that watches you ride  As long as you don't lose the ability to ride normally.


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

94broncoxlt said:


> Junior, I would think that'd depend on the riding you want. For eq, probably not, but for function and lessons with the mare I don't see a problem, so long as your leg stays and you aren't falling forward. Your eye stays up despite being out of the saddle and your hands are as stable as ever. Kind of like going from crest release to auto - you need to have a stable leg and balance to keep your upper body adjustable, you can't rely on his neck or face if you are going to ride this way. Its a change of posture that you leg will have to stay still for, and your arms/reins adjust to be slightly closer to the mouth. What does your trainer say? That's what is most important, because she's the one that watches you ride  As long as you don't lose the ability to ride normally.


No yeah this mare is the most jumper-oriented horse I've ever met, haha.

I actually feel more balanced on her in the half seat than I do in the full seat because when she gets quick on me (aka, every few strides) I tend to tense up if I'm sitting but I can't do that if I'm out of the saddle.

My trainer did suggest riding her in a lighter seat since that's what she (the horse) prefers, but she doesn't seem to mind if I sit the canter. *shrug* I rode my lesson today in a full seat because Aria was PMSing or something and being really stupid, so I guess I can do both.


----------



## 94broncoxlt (Mar 31, 2012)

'No yeah this mare is the most jumper-oriented horse I've ever met, haha.'

^^I started riding a seat like you are describing on the best jumper I have/ever will ride. He wasn't a very big horse but had so much drive. He was so sensitive when I started riding him - he got a lot better and more in tune to me but was extremely choppy and this seat helped me stay smooth and collected. Sounds like it will work well with the mare you are riding. I like the feeling too, it almost feels like you have such a sensitive upper body that is super adjustable. Well, its actually kind of a hard feeling to describe!


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

I think you just described Aria, haha. She's just under 16hh but I've seen her jump 4'6" like it was nothing and have no doubt that she could go higher with the right rider. She's SUPER sensitive and I can almost feel her better when I'm off her back? I dunno...it makes me pay more attention to her rhythm and what she's doing haha.


----------

